# Etui étanche iPhone 5 sous l'eau ?



## Jast77 (19 Juin 2013)

Bonjour, 

Je pars en Thailand cet été et je risque de faire de la plongé et du snorkling, bien évidemment j'aimerais protéger mon iPhone 5 au moins sur le bateau (ou dans l'eau si possible, je ne vais pas aller plus loin de 10m max) avec un étui étanche 

Au niveau du prix, j'aimerais ne pas aller trop loin... 

M'en conseilleriez vous ?

Merci


----------



## Jast77 (19 Juin 2013)




----------



## johnios (19 Juin 2013)

Pourquoi ne pas prendre tout simplement un appareil adapté à ce genre de situation ( genre gopro ) plutôt que de prendre des risques avec une coque non-certifiée ?


----------



## Maxoubx (19 Juin 2013)

une griffin survivor ?


----------



## johnios (19 Juin 2013)

seashell


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Juin 2013)

Non, le Griffin Survivor n'est étanche jusqu'à 3m de profondeur. À la limite une caisson étanche de chez Seashell, mais pour le prix à plus de 100..
Peut-être qu'un investissement pour une caméra embarquée serait plus judicieux comme l PNJ AEE SD19 : ça reste de l'entrée de gamme à un prix (pas donné, raisonnable comparé aux autres du marché) mais convenable pour nous, simple mortel


----------



## Jast77 (20 Juin 2013)

Tout d'abord merci pour vos réponses 

Je me suis mal exprimé, sachant que je vais faire du snorlking/plongé et que je vais partir en bateau je ne vais pas laisser mes affaires importantes (comme l'iphone) dans ma guesthouse (sorte de cabane/louer sur les iles) 

Je vais donc apporter avec moi l'iphone sur le bateau, sachant qu'ils ne sont pas énormes il pourrait y avoir de l'eau dans le bateau (vague etc) 

N'y aurait-il donc pas une coque pour le protéger à minima ?

merci


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Juin 2013)

Si l'iPhone reste sur le bateau, le Griffin Survivor vous conviendra parfaitement. Mais ne le faites pas tomber dans l'eau


----------



## Jast77 (20 Juin 2013)

D'accord merci, que pensez vous du Lifeproof sinon?

Resistant aux chocs, à l'eau (2m pendant 30minutes)

Mais le prix c'est autre chose... 80 euro


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Juin 2013)

À vrai dire, n'importe quelle coque waterproof ferait l'affaire tant que l'iPhone reste sur le bateau et ne tombe pas dans l'eau 
Mais si vous avez vraiment peur que votre iPhone fasse de la plongée en Thailand, est-ce qu'une coque résistante à 2m suffirait ?
À vous de voir, il existe toute une gamme de coque waterproof à prix plus raisonnable mais cette coque de chez LifeProof semble être de qualité.


----------



## Tuncurry (21 Juin 2013)

Jast77 a dit:


> D'accord merci, que pensez vous du Lifeproof sinon?
> Resistant aux chocs, à l'eau (2m pendant 30minutes)
> Mais le prix c'est autre chose... 80 euro



Ai acheté la Lifeproof pour mon Ipad 2 qui a fini dans la douche, le bain, la piscine... 
Pour les chocs, j'ai pas trop testé (comme sur leur video de démo) mais ca a l'air bien solide quand même. En revanche, je l'ai mis sous l'eau, et même utilisé en piscine et bon, c'est nickel même si on est pas rassuré quand même vu que la vitre reste à l'extérieur...
C'est néanmoins le point fort de ce produit. Il marche comme si on s'en servait normalement, même réactivité, etc. Simple d'utilisation, simple à recharger (ya une trappe d'accès), simple à démonter, je n'ai pas eu de soucis depuis 6 mois que je l'ai.

Je suppose que le système fonctionne de la même manière sur iPhone que sur iPad...

Voilà.


----------



## Jast77 (24 Juin 2013)

Merci beaucoup, je pense acheter la lifeproof


----------



## rltw (27 Août 2013)

Les coques lifeproof sont vraiment très bien ! Un bon achat a mon goût !

Toutes est possible sur l'iPad comme si que l'on avait pas la coque !


----------



## Tuncurry (27 Août 2013)

rltw a dit:


> Les coques lifeproof sont vraiment très bien ! Un bon achat a mon goût !!



Bon, retour d'expérience de 3 semaines au bord de la piscine : 

iPad bien protégé tant en chutes (multiples) que jets dans l'eau. Il a été utilisé au fond de la piscine sans soucis particuliers et est revenu sec à la surface, il est tombé plusieurs fois d'1m50 de hauteur sans casse, ... bref la fonction première est assurée.

2 problèmes cependant que je trouve ennuyeux.

Le 1er, c'est qu'une fois sous l'eau, il a des bulles qui s'echappent de la grille de son... Ca met 2 à 3 mn à s'arreter et on a l'impression que l'iPad fuit ou n'est pas bien étanche. Pourtant, en démontant le dispositif, je n'ai pas remarqué d'eau à l'intérieur.
Uen fois remonté à la surface, ca revient. C'est un peu flippant et d'autre part, lors d'un enregistrement vidéo sous l'eau, ca fait une sorte de bruit plop plop plop assez ennuyeux.

2/ lorsqu'on va sous l'eau et qu'on revient à la surface en filmant, l'eau ou je ne sais trop quoi crée un filtre qui est présent quelques secondes sur l'objectif et qui se caractérise par des bords noirs autour de la vidéo, plus ou moins importants. C'est le point le plus frustrant que j'ai trouvé car c'est vraiment des artefacts visibles.

Voilà.


----------

